# summer in Vancouver ??



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, How hot does it get in Vancouver in the summer ??? is it like our UK summers or does it get hotter ??


----------



## magnumtruck (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Well when i was over there from the UK in 2001 and 2003 i was basically just like the uk on a nice summers day, on the Island we even had fog and rain, from what I understand the climate there is very much like Uk and judging from the amount of snow in the city during the Olympics, I guess it must be right. But maybe a local will have another opinion.


----------



## magnumtruck (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Well when I was over there from the UK in 2001 and 2003 it was basically just like the uk on a nice summers day, on the Island we even had fog and rain, from what I understand the climate there is very much like Uk and judging from the amount of snow in the city during the Olympics, I guess it must be right. But maybe a local will have another opinion.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

From what I've experienced the summers are pretty mild and a little bit humid. At least to me, my fiance says he doesn't feel it. haha Last summer I think it rarely got above 80F/26C. The nights get a little fresh. You get some showers year round but nothing substantial in the summer.


----------

